# To Bright???



## Womby (May 27, 2006)

i have a tank that is 18" deep around 160L (40G)

i am thinking of getting a 20w and 30w pink light (plant grow???)
20w blue light (it just looks good but also good for growing plants apparently)
20w and 30w of normal fluro lights

all up it is 100w so it is about 2.5wpg

my question is is it enough light to keep most plants healthy

i will also have a DIY Co2 system going as well


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That'll work for a great many plants, no problem. There are of course going to be a few plants that won't do well, and of course some plants can't be kept with others anyway, but overall it should do a pretty good job. Your CO2 plan could possibly backfire on you at that low light level, though; it works best at high light, and is indeed essential at very high lighting, but at only 2.5wpg you should pay very close attention to see how things are going so you'll know whether to pump it up or cut it back instead.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm a little confused about your lighting types. By pink do you mean 9325 GE bulbs? They are very pink but grow plants very well. By blue do you mean actinic bulbs? They are not good for plant growth. The "color" (K rating) is the color it gives off at a specific temperature. It really has very little to do with growing plants. The spectrum the plants give off are much more important. Plants use the red and blue wavelengths (more red but blue because it penetrates deeper). Actinic bulbs will give you some blue but not as much as a standard bulb. Stay in the 6500K-10000K range for better growth. Mix high end bulbs (9325 10000K) with low end bulbs (6500 6700) for a more appealing look.

http://www.cameraguild.com/technology/kelvin.htm
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=2689


----------



## Womby (May 27, 2006)

thanks for the replys ill think ill ditch the blue light and go with an even pink and white light (sorry cant grasp the handle of the technical terms)


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

just make sure it says for plants on it somewhere


----------

